# DX help!



## coder25 (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone help me with postprandial epigastric pain and bloating.  Would I just use epigastric pain and abdominal bloating, or is there a more specific code for the postprandial pain?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## RADCODER (May 14, 2009)

789.06 (Epigastric pain) Is the only thing I can come up with. I assume it would be the location of the pain not what is causing the abdominal pain because I do not see where it allows for "due to". But then again Dyspepsia (536.8) looks good too. That also includes bloating. I hope these help you!

Jessica O'Donnell CPC


----------



## coder25 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  That is what I was thinking.


----------

